# Lütfen (Where to put it in a sentence?)



## Russianer

A phrase: Give me a bag, please.

Is it correct to say:
Lütfen, bana şu çanta ver. (?)


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello Russianer,

"_Give me a bag, please._" means "_Bana bir çanta ver, lütfen._"

"_Lütfen, bana şu çanta*yı* ver._" means "_Give me that bag, please._"


----------



## sufler

Hmm... interesting, so you put lütfen at the beginning only if the sentence's object is definite?
Can't we say _Lütfen, __bana bir çanta ver _or _Bana şu çanta*yı* ver, __lütfen_?


----------



## snoopymanatee

sufler said:


> Hmm... interesting, so you put lütfen at the beginning only if the sentence's object is definite?
> Can't we say _Lütfen, __bana bir çanta ver _or _Bana şu çanta*yı* ver, __lütfen_?



We can say "_lütfen_" at the beginning *or* at the end, it does not matter.


----------



## sufler

OK, Thanks. I was just curious after reading the examples


----------



## Rallino

You can even put it in the middle: _Şu çantayı lütfen bana ver._


----------



## spiraxo

Merhaba Russianer,

Generally we do not give orders and say please in the same sentence  unless we are annoyed. There are different ways to ask for a bag -or  something.

If you know the other person, you may say *verir misin*. In this case *lütfen* is optional. You may win extra points with *lütfen* depending on the other person.
mom, give me a bag

anne bana bir torba verir misin 

If you do not know the other person (waiter, shopkeeper, etc) , you should say *verir misiniz* + *lütfen*.
give me a bag please


bana bir torba *verir misiniz* *lütfen * 

If you are buddies, you may say *ver *or* versene*. 
give me a bag

bana bir torba *ver(sene) * 


Let's get back to your question, assuming that you are shopping in Turkey and you need a bag:
Give me a bag please


*lütfen* bana bir torba verir misiniz 
bana bir torba verir misiniz *lütfen * 
bana *lütfen* bir torba verir misiniz 
 

Or you can show your bag among others and say to the shopkeeper:
Give me that bag please!


şu torba*yı* *lütfen* bana verir misiniz 
 

If you want to take your cellular from your curious friend trying to read your private SMS messages , you can say:
(Will you) Give me that phone please!


şu telefon*u* *lütfen* bana verir misin! 
*lütfen* şu telefon*u* bana verir misin! 
şu telefon*u* bana verir misin *lütfen*! 
Say all of them with an angry voice 


Selamlar


----------

